# In the world's smallest kitchen



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Taken yesterday just after unpacking the Mignon - haven't had a chance to use it yet!

I am very glad they make a red one. Now to save up for a red Cherub to match.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Same set up I've got and after a bit of learning with it I'm pulling consistently good shots...Rave Italian job and Stewarts Swiss espresso seem to work for me just now though trying different beans also.


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

I have a Square Mile subscription and it rarely takes more than a few goes to get the hang of each new bag. I think they are pretty consistent.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Boom!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Handle-Holder-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/400514489684


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Lovely little setup. Congrats!


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Boom!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Red-Bottomless-Naked-Portafilter-Handle-Holder-Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Maker-/400514489684


Haha, nice find!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

looking good









i might get round to posting a pic of my set up one day.....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Up and running , let the good coffee flow


----------

